# Coffee County Has A Fall Turkey Season



## tracker (Sep 12, 2004)

A friend of mine and his 3 year old daughter hatched and raised some turkeys this spring. They would roam the yard during the day and would return to the pen at night for food and to roost. This week he found a pair of 12 guage shells empty at the end of his drive way, and 8 of the turkeys didn't come home to roost. Some of them might have been wounded and died in the woods or were caught by predators, but some were killed by a #%!@ that shot from on the highway, out of season, and on private property. If anyone knows who might have done that do me a favor and tell them they killed a little girl's pets.   



Danny


----------



## butterbean7008 (Sep 12, 2004)

Thats a shame. I hunt over in Atkinson Co. I'll sse if I hear anything over there.


----------



## Son (Sep 19, 2004)

*turkeys*

Can't say a hunter did it, cause that's not hunting. Darn shame the way I see it. Some folks will do anything.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 20, 2004)

What a shame  Domestic turkeys can get attached to people,I had one(hen)that would follow you around like a dog.She even laid her first egg in my sisters lap


----------

